# Curiosità: Il vostro sogno più grande ?



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2020)

Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli. 

Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda : 

dentro di voi nel profondo del cuore ( rossonero ) qual'è il sogno più grande ?

Io che comunque mi sono sempre ritenuto una persona molto fortunata nell ambito lavorativo non ho mai smesso di alzare l asticella e voler realizzare i miei sogni. Mai smettere di sognare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



è veramente un tema difficile..sogni nel cassetto forse ne abbiamo tutti è che spesso li lascia lì talmente tanto che te ne dimentichi..
Io sono soddisfatto di alcune cose nella mia vita, di altre meno, tipo il lavoro che mi fa abbastanza schifo..

Se penso a due sogni sono questi:
Riuscire a comprare/costruirmi una casa con un terreno attorno, amo la campagna e vorrei avere il posto per ospitare animali anziani

Secondo mi piacerebbe scrivere, avevo iniziato un paio di romanzi, ma poi la costanza (e probabilmente il talento che non ho) mi ha fregato..

Per il primo sogno è solo una questione economica, spero ce la farò..per il secondo invece mi sono rassegnato


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2020)

mi sarebbe piaciuto eccellere in qualcosa come scacchi, poker, sport vari o giochi di abilità, purtroppo sono bravo in tutto ma campione in niente.
sarebbe stato bello creare la canzone perfetta o il film perfetto, non per me ma per tutte le persone, ma non è possibile.
mi sarebbe piaciuto lavorare nello sport o con i cani, ma sono un ingegnere......

in pratica mi sento di avere talento sopra la media ma non abbastanza da emergere su miliardi di persone, anche perchè il talento va coltivato come fa ibra o cr7 e io non dico che sono cassano ma neanche un top. 
quindi sono contento della vita che ho, mediocre come tutte. quel poco che desidero lo ho.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è veramente un tema difficile..sogni nel cassetto forse ne abbiamo tutti è che spesso li lascia lì talmente tanto che te ne dimentichi..
> Io sono soddisfatto di alcune cose nella mia vita, di altre meno, tipo il lavoro che mi fa abbastanza schifo..
> 
> Se penso a due sogni sono questi:
> ...



Conosco persone che hanno fatto carriera e milioni senza un briciolo di talento  mai demordere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi sarebbe piaciuto eccellere in qualcosa come scacchi, poker, sport vari o giochi di abilità, purtroppo sono bravo in tutto ma campione in niente.
> sarebbe stato bello creare la canzone perfetta o il film perfetto, non per me ma per tutte le persone, ma non è possibile.
> mi sarebbe piaciuto lavorare nello sport o con i cani, ma sono un ingegnere......
> 
> ...



molto interessante, grazie per la risposta. 
Comunque come dicevo sopra potrei portarti milioni di esempi di gente che incredibilmente ce l'ha fatta anche con un talento nella norma. Alla fine sono arrivato alla conclusione che è anche una questione di costanza e di crederci.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Novembre 2020)

Per citare:

"Arrivare al punto di aver superato le regole esistenziali che consentono la naturale vita agiata sulla terra dell'essere umano e non essersene nemmeno reso conto, essere al di sopra del meccanismo autocostruito dall'uomo per il normale sostentamento del singolo individuo. In poche parole, essere schifosamente ricco, ma talmente ricco, dall'essersi dimenticati della necessità del denaro"

A parte gli scherzi, diciamo che se pensassi ad un vero e proprio sogno forse sarebbe quello di avere una carriera legata alla creatività: essere un musicista di talento e successo, o uno scrittore, o un compositore...io suono e scrivo, ma solo per hobby e senza ovviamente risultati rilevanti...la mia occupazione principale è l'ingegneria ed è quello in cui tento di costruirmi un'esperienza professionale...non mi dispiace, ma fare la stessa cosa nella musica o nella scrittura sarebbe il massimo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Per citare:
> 
> "Arrivare al punto di aver superato le regole esistenziali che consentono la naturale vita agiata sulla terra dell'essere umano e non essersene nemmeno reso conto, essere al di sopra del meccanismo autocostruito dall'uomo per il normale sostentamento del singolo individuo. In poche parole, essere schifosamente ricco, ma talmente ricco, dall'essersi dimenticati della necessità del denaro"
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, diciamo che se pensassi ad un vero e proprio sogno forse sarebbe quello di avere una carriera legata alla creatività: essere un musicista di talento e successo, o uno scrittore, o un compositore...io suono e scrivo, ma solo per hobby e senza ovviamente risultati rilevanti...la mia occupazione principale è l'ingegneria ed è quello in cui tento di costruirmi un'esperienza professionale...non mi dispiace, ma fare la stessa cosa nella musica o nella scrittura sarebbe il massimo!



Zanc vedi la cosa bella, il tuo sogno è quello che faccio tutti i giorni. E credimi che ci sono aspetti negativi come in ogni cosa. 
Part dal presupposto che è un lavoro ben retribuito ma discontinuo, non hai mai certezze per il futuro e sei sempre e comunque a partita iva.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



Bella discussione.
Il sogno nemmeno tanto nascosto da piccolo era quello di divenire un calciatore ma non ce l'ho fatta.
Oggi vivo la quotidianità cercando di fare del bene e migliorarmi nel mio lavoro economicamente e professionalmente.
Non diventerò più un calciatore ma mi basterebbe essere un 'campione' della normalità.

Il sogno per gli anni prossimi e futuri?
Scrivere un libro.
Credo che raccontare una storia che possa toccare le corde dell'anima dei lettori sia una dote che rende immortali.
Mi piacerebbe pure scrivere e raccontare di calcio ma con romanticismo , magia, passione.
Abbiamo tutti più bisogno di storie e di favole e meno di polemiche e negatività.
L'oro del calcio.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo mi piacerebbe scrivere, avevo iniziato un paio di romanzi, ma poi la costanza (e probabilmente il talento che non ho) mi ha fregato..
> 
> per il secondo invece mi sono rassegnato



molti pubblicano libri senza aver mai scritto niente,ma solo grazie ad un'altra persona per esempio giornalista.
l'Italia ha il record mondiale di giornalisti-pubblicisti che fanno spesso altro,trovane uno.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Zanc vedi la cosa bella, il tuo sogno è quello che faccio tutti i giorni. E credimi che ci sono aspetti negativi come in ogni cosa.
> Part dal presupposto che è un lavoro ben retribuito ma discontinuo, non hai mai certezze per il futuro e sei sempre e comunque a partita iva.



Lo so Lollo...ti faccio un'altra citazione di cui sono ben consapevole: "il lavoro degli altri è sempre più bello del tuo"...ogni lavoro ha i suoi pro ed i suoi contro, i pro si sognano, i contro non si possono nemmeno immaginare finchè non ci si trova dentro...diciamo che parlavo di essere un musicista di grossissimo calibro...qualcosa come essere riconosciuto e rispettato, lavorare poco e campare di rendita...un po' uno Stephen King, lato scrittori, oppure un Morricone lato musica


----------



## Baba (20 Novembre 2020)

Sono un viaggiatore e il mio sogno è andare in pensione tra i 45 e i 50 anni e vivere il resto della vita viaggiando, campando fino ai 65 con i risparmi. Non sono un grande consumista quindi la cosa è fattibile. L’unico “ostacolo” è che il mio sogno non è lo stesso che ha la mia compagna con la quale ho una relazione da 8 anni.


----------



## Butcher (20 Novembre 2020)

Ci stavo pensando qualche giorno fa.
In generale ho sempre sognato di avere una bella villetta con giardino, niente di lussuoso.

Un altro è quello di girare per il mondo, visitando più Paesi possibili. E ahimè il covid mi ha tagliato le gambe su questo al momento e la mia preoccupazione è che non si ritorni alla libertà di prima.

Da appassionato di videogiochi mi piacerebbe crearne uno mio; ho anche scritto una bozza di game design document a riguardo ma mi sa che rimarrà un sogno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Conosco persone che hanno fatto carriera e milioni senza un briciolo di talento  mai demordere.



Credo la perseveranza sia una dote che quasi vale quanto il talento..ma forse di quella ne ho anche meno..purtroppo sono nato caxxaro..io alla lunga mi stufo di quasi tutto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> molti pubblicano libri senza aver mai scritto niente,ma solo grazie ad un'altra persona per esempio giornalista.
> l'Italia ha il record mondiale di giornalisti-pubblicisti che fanno spesso altro,trovane uno.



Ma capirai mica voglio scrivere un libro per diventare famoso e ricco..sarebbe lo scriverlo la soddisfazione, se me lo fa un altro che valore avrebbe per me?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> molto interessante, grazie per la risposta.
> Comunque come dicevo sopra potrei portarti milioni di esempi di gente che incredibilmente ce l'ha fatta anche con un talento nella norma. Alla fine sono arrivato alla conclusione che è anche una questione di costanza e di crederci.



eh certo, saranno degli ibra. costanza, impegno, un unico obiettivo: emergere. dei robocop. 

io sono molto più un fantasista, e un pacifista. non voglio schiacciare nessuno, non voglio emergere con armi poco ortodosse, non ho la fame che ci vuole.

qualsiasi cosa che ho provato che mi piaceva riuscivo bene, ero interessato, ma poi arriva il punto in cui devi farlo diventare un lavoro per emergere, ti devi applicare con voracità. io non sono il tipo.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma capirai mica voglio scrivere un libro per diventare famoso e ricco..sarebbe lo scriverlo la soddisfazione, se me lo fa un altro che valore avrebbe per me?



non saprei,magari il messaggio o la storia è più importante della mano che lo scrive


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



Ci sto lavorando. A far qualcosa di buono ci sto lavorando da una vita, tra problemi, miei peccati e quant'altro.

Ci sto dedicando il tempo libero senza lesinare impegno e denaro. E non sono neanche più tanto giovane.

Qualcosa di cui andare orgoglioso, di cui andare fieri. Qualcosa per esprimere quello di cui sono capace, e del quale non ho mai avuto soddisfazione nel normale mondo del lavoro, perlopiù a causa di ambienti ostili, ottusi e poco meritocratici.

E' un progetto molto ambizioso e complicato, destinato ad ambienti di nicchia. E' un progetto di software, purtroppo open-source, e non vedrò una lira, con tutta probabilità. Ma è qualcosa di non fatto a questi livelli, e mi devo scontrare con aziende dove se ne occupano grazie a centinaia di persone. Tuttavia ho prodotto qualcosa di buono, e se non altro vedo che qualcuno lo considera. Ma la strada è ancora lunghissima.

E' il mio ultimo tentativo per emergere. Se non va bene nemmeno questo, chiudo tutto e mi metterò l'anima in pace, magari dedicandomi alle donne, come diceva Doc in Ritorno al futuro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2020)

Vale la caduta del capitalismo? Diventare capo della rivoluzione 


A parte gli scherzi, vorrei poter vivere facendo il pro-wrestler, magari allenandomi per qualche anno in un Dojo giapponese, poi magari avere una famiglia se trovassi la persona giusta e comprare una casa ai miei genitori


----------



## sottoli (20 Novembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sono un viaggiatore e il mio sogno è andare in pensione tra i 45 e i 50 anni e vivere il resto della vita viaggiando, campando fino ai 65 con i risparmi. Non sono un grande consumista quindi la cosa è fattibile. L’unico “ostacolo” è che il mio sogno non è lo stesso che ha la mia compagna con la quale ho una relazione da 8 anni.



Anima affine, viaggio da quando ho le gambe 
Mix di viaggiare senza tempo e nell'esplorazione dell'io e costruire un progetto etico possibilmente sulla costa filippina o mozambicana
Tutti progetti fattibili, non ho mai smesso di mettere insieme tasselli senza però rinunciare ad una vita il più possibile di curiosità viaggio valori e scoperta anche nel presente

Ps: quindi è per quello il baba? Ho passato moooolto tempo in giro per l'india e ho vissuto a Varanasi, bombolenat


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Vale la caduta del capitalismo? Diventare capo della rivoluzione
> 
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, vorrei poter vivere facendo il pro-wrestler, magari allenandomi per qualche anno in un Dojo giapponese, poi magari avere una famiglia se trovassi la persona giusta e comprare una casa ai miei genitori



Sai che “pagare il mutuo ai miei genitori” è un po’ il sogno di tutti. 
Chissà perché ? Forse per restituire un po’ ai genitori i soldi spesi


----------



## Baba (21 Novembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Anima affine, viaggio da quando ho le gambe
> Mix di viaggiare senza tempo e nell'esplorazione dell'io e costruire un progetto etico possibilmente sulla costa filippina o mozambicana
> Tutti progetti fattibili, non ho mai smesso di mettere insieme tasselli senza però rinunciare ad una vita il più possibile di curiosità viaggio valori e scoperta anche nel presente
> 
> Ps: quindi è per quello il baba? Ho passato moooolto tempo in giro per l'india e ho vissuto a Varanasi, bombolenat



Certo che è per quello Baba! Chai chillum chapati!!! Il sud est asiatico l’ho visitato quasi tutto e l’India è davvero qualcosa di assurdo, ogni volta la maledico e ogni volta voglio tornarci.


----------



## First93 (21 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



Per quanto riguarda l'ambito calcistico sarebbe bellissimo vedere il Milan alzare l'ottava in faccia a tutti, su questo non ci piove. Negli ultimi anni troppe squadrette si sono prese gioco di noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'ambito calcistico sarebbe bellissimo vedere il Milan alzare l'ottava in faccia a tutti, su questo non ci piove. Negli ultimi anni troppe squadrette si sono prese gioco di noi.



Torneremo fratello, torneremo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



Il mio sogno più grande, a livello professionale, sarebbe lavorare in università nell'ambito della ricerca legata alla filologia classica. Purtroppo, si tratta di un mondo piuttosto bloccato, dov'è difficile poter proseguire in modo coerente: dovresti avere la fortuna di trovarti al posto giusto nel momento giusto. Se non ci riuscissi, mi piacerebbe insegnare al classico e continuare a collaborare con l'ambiente universitario per la pubblicazione di articoli scientifici.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Novembre 2020)

Ora come ora già tornare alla vita pre covid mi basterebbe e fidati... nn si può capire quanto 
Un equilibrio tra tante cose raggiunto dopo averlo cercato e trovato a fatica dopo anni spazzato (per il momento) via da... restrizioni, virus ecc.
Per adesso già solo il ritorno alla vita di prima mi basterebbe


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno più grande, a livello professionale, sarebbe lavorare in università nell'ambito della ricerca legata alla filologia classica. Purtroppo, si tratta di un mondo piuttosto bloccato, dov'è difficile poter proseguire in modo coerente: dovresti avere la fortuna di trovarti al posto giusto nel momento giusto. Se non ci riuscissi, mi piacerebbe insegnare al classico e continuare a collaborare con l'ambiente universitario per la pubblicazione di articoli scientifici.


Massimo rispetto, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ora come ora già tornare alla vita pre covid mi basterebbe e fidati... nn si può capire quanto
> Un equilibrio tra tante cose raggiunto dopo averlo cercato e trovato a fatica dopo anni spazzato (per il momento) via da... restrizioni, virus ecc.
> Per adesso già solo il ritorno alla vita di prima mi basterebbe



Purtroppo sarà una cosa ancora molto lunga.


----------



## Gas (21 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



Come sai, ho avuto modo casualmente di vedere quel che stai facendo e non posso fare altro che rinnovarti i miei complimenti sinceri.

Per quanto mi riguarda, il sogno più grande l'ho accantonato. In questo caso penso che sia stato un bene, avrei risposto "La donna della mia vita" (Non genericamente... ha un nome e cognome) ma mi sono letteralmente rovinato la vita in questi anni consumandomi a pensarla e trascurando tutto il resto.

Rimane per me molto importante il discorso sentimentale, quindi rispondo più in generale con "Trovare l'amore" e un rapporto di coppia stabile.
Di pari passo desidero ricostruirmi una vita lavorativa, avevo una brillante carriera ma ho perso tutto proprio perché l'amore impossibile mi aveva fatto andare fuori di testa, ora sento il desiderio di riaffermarmi professionalmente, anche iniziando dal basso, e dimostrare a me stesso e a tutte le persone che mi sono vicine(?), che sono una persona di valore.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



la metto sul bambinesco :

1) pilotare l'aereo

2) ogni tanto sogno (sogno proprio) di fare il calciatore (milan o nazionale)

3) una uscita con la Ratajkowskij non ci starebbe male

questi sono più desideri che sogni.
Ho fatto una vita un lavoro che non mi dispiaceva nel campo dell'informatica, ma ora sono stufo e il mio ambiente mi ha saturato. 
Ho una laurea in Lettere e ora sono al terzo anno di Beni artistici, mi piacerebbe approfondire il campo della teoria dell'immagine e poi operare nel campo dell'arte, cinema o fotografia. Penso che studierò fino alla morte, è una delle cose che mi piacciono di più.


----------



## Igor91 (21 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, momento di pausa dalle vita un pò per tutti che ci da la possibilità di pensare a noi e riflettere sul nostro futuro anche in relazione ai nostri figli.
> 
> Mi è venuto spontaneo far questa domanda :
> 
> ...



Aprire una caffetteria in un posto esotico.. e col tempo altre attività. 

Voglio vivere in ciabatte 12 mesi all'anno, andare con la mia barchetta a pescare e , perché no, lavorare, lavorare, lavorare, ma in in posto dove nulla ti pesa.


----------



## Rudi84 (21 Novembre 2020)

In questo momento per me il sogno sarebbe riuscire a trovare la ps5


----------



## Lambro (21 Novembre 2020)

Trovare la pace interiore, una volta trovata quella qualsiasi cosa in questo cavolo di vita sarebbe sempre vista in modo positivo, eliminando le negatività.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Trovare la pace interiore, una volta trovata quella qualsiasi cosa in questo cavolo di vita sarebbe sempre vista in modo positivo, eliminando le negatività.



Già ma penso che sia utopico data l’intrinseca “infelicità” umana.


----------



## Lambro (22 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Già ma penso che sia utopico data l’intrinseca “infelicità” umana.



Lollo credo che quel tipo di felicità infatti vada ricercato, se uno non ha già la predisposizione almeno, in modo molto serio e mirato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2020)

A proposito di sogni... questa sera sono a Milan Tv per chi fosse interessato. Faccio pre e post partita di Napoli Milan


----------

